# Aspire Breeze 2



## Shakez (6/6/18)

Anyone have stock of this little kit? Will be travelling overseas at the end of the month would love a small easy to use and carry device and the Breeze 2 caught my attention. 

So far I'm only finding the Breeze (version 1) everywhere. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jengz (6/6/18)

Try @Vapers Corner or @Mida Khan


----------



## Shakez (6/6/18)

Jengz said:


> Try @Vapers Corner or @Mida Khan


Thanks bud. Had a look on Vaperscorner's website can't find the v2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Vapour Beast (9/6/18)

If you are willing to check out an alternative you can always look at the Vaporesso Nexus kit 
https://thevapourbeast.co.za/vaporesso-nexus-kit.html


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Bumping this thread

Does anyone have the Aspire Breeze 2 in stock at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shakez (18/6/18)

Silver said:


> Bumping this thread
> 
> Does anyone have the Aspire Breeze 2 in stock at the moment?


Managed to get myself one from Vaperscorner. I thought they were out but I just didn't look properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (18/6/18)

Ordered a Black one from Vapers Corner this morning only to receive an email now stating that they don't have a black one in stock. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Shakez (18/6/18)

skola said:


> Ordered a Black one from Vapers Corner this morning only to receive an email now stating that they don't have a black one in stock. I hate when that happens.


I think I took their last black one


----------

